# Gaming Pc~2000€



## bellaa (19. Mai 2014)

*Gaming Pc~2000€*

hi, 
wie manche von euch wissen möchte ich mir einen neuen gaming PC zulegen. Er sollte nicht mehr als 2200€ kosten. Mit ihm möchte ich in 2560x1440p alle spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen können mit 60fps+. Als Prozessor habe ich an einen i7 4770k oder 4790k wennn er rauskommt gedacht. als. Grafikkarte hab ich an eine inno3d gtx 780 ti oder 880 ti wenn sie noch diese jahr rauskommt. was meint ihr könnte ich so einbauen?


----------



## thesimon (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Wenn du etwas Zeit zum Basten hast:

CPU: 1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) 4790k geht natürlich auch
_Alternativ: 1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)_
RAM: 1 x Kingston HyperX FURY rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL10 (HX318C10FRK2/16) (wegen der Farbe (gibt es auch in anderen) - 1600 kostet mehr)

1 x XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290A-EDFD)
1 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm
_Alternativ: 1 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS_
1 x Corsair Hydro Series  H90 (CW-9060013-WW)
1 x NZXT Kraken G10 rot (RL-KRG10-R1) (gibt es auch in Schwarz und Weiß)
http://www.hardware4players.de/Arctic-Cooling-Set-VR-005
+ Wärmeleitpaste

Der komplette GPU-Teil würde auch ein 2. mal in das Gehäuse passen. Garantie bleibt erhalten laut XFX: FAQ

1 x ASUS Z97-A (90MB0ID0-M0EAY0)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
_Alternativ: Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle oder 1 x Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) (für Xeon)_
1 x NZXT H440 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (CA-H440W-M1) (gibt es auch in Schwarz/Weiß)
1 x Enermax Revolution87+  850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)


----------



## Useful (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Bitte einmal die 8 Fragen beantworten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## bellaa (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

gekauft wird innerhalb der nächsten tage absr wenn in paar wochen bessere sachen rauskommen warte ich noch. 


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? max. 2200€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)nein

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)alles soll neu sein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?eigenbau 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?2650x1440

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)cod,bf,crysis,farcry,total war rome 2, dayz....

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?ja

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
sollte schon 3 jahre halten


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Moin Bellaa,

ich würde auf den 4790K warten, weil der @stock schon mit 4GHz rennt.

Der soll dann 2 hiervon im CF befeuern : Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase

Passender Monitor : Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay

Passendes Gehäuse  : Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster

Netzteil : Produktvergleich 850 Watt PSUs (Tip : Enermax Revolution+)

Dazu halt eine fette SSD, 2 TB HDD, Mainboard : Intel Sockel 1150 mit Mainboard-Hersteller: Gigabyte, Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: Z97
Müsste man mal nach einem Pendant zum Z87X-OC gucken 

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## bellaa (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

danke für die antworte ! also soll ich 2 grakas nehmen?


----------



## thesimon (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> danke für die antworte ! also soll ich 2 grakas nehmen?


 
Du kannst auch erst einmal eine nehmen. Bei manchen Spielen würdest du dann aber nicht immer auf die 60FPS kommen. Auf jeden Fall lohnen sich 2 R9 290 mehr als eine GTX 780ti.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Bei deinem Budget wäre das kein Problem, und 2 x R9 290 Vapor-X würden den WQHD Monitor vom feinsten befeuern 

Eine würde zwar auch schon reichen, aber 2 sind bei solch einer Auflösung ganz klar besser.

Edit : Eventüll auch 2 x GTX780 ohne Ti, aber ich persönlich würde die Vapor-X vorziehen


----------



## jkox11 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Auf jeden Fall keine 290X oder 780ti  
Die haben ne richtig besch...eidene P/L  
Dann lieber eine 290 oder 780 nehmen und das Geld in was anderes investieren 
2 Vapor sind schon  
Die Konfi von Rosi kannst du 1zu1 so nehmen


----------



## bellaa (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Noch eine passende SSD : Produktvergleich Crucial M500 240GB - Crucial M500 480GB

HDD : Produktvergleich Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB - Western Digital WD Red 2TB

Mainboard darf dann auch ein etwas feineres sein : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H, Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 7, Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC, Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition

Ordentlicher Kühler : Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 - EKL Alpenföhn K2 - Noctua NH-D15 - Noctua NH-D14 - Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E

Oder der geile Genesis : Produktvergleich Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper, Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper

Plus 2 x 140er Noiseblocker


----------



## jkox11 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Hier mal die zusammengewürfelte Konfi 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD3)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
2 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS
1 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203)

Macht 1950 Tacken 

Plus Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay 

Monster Konfi  kaufs mir mit  

Edit.: Oder halt die anderen Mobo's von Rosi nehmen. Sind alle top


----------



## eXquisite (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

@Rosigatton
Raus mit dem Platimax! Wird neuerdings von CWT gefertigt!

LG.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

@ jkox

das DPP10 mit 550 ist zu schwach für 2 x R9 290 

Und auf den saustarken 4790K würde ich noch warten.
Und bei so geiler Hardware würde ich auch ein etwas teureres Board nehmen, auch wenn das Gaming3 reicht.

@ Exquisite

Ich habe ja das Revolution+ als Tip empfohlen.
Ist das Platimax echt nicht mehr zu empfehlen 
Ja dann...


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

was haltet ihr davon? grafikkarte weiß ich noch nicht so genau welche ich jetzt nehmen soll da ich doch kein sli möchte da viele davon abraten. statt dem 4770k dAnn ein 4790k


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Eine Wasserkühlung für den Prozessor würde ich nicht nehmen. Höchstens für die Grafikkarten.
Es raten so viele von SLI/Crossfire ab, weil die Karten sehr heiß werden und die Lautstärke ziemlich miserabel ist. Wenn du die Grafikkarten aber mit einer AIO Wasserkühlung kühlst, hast du diese Probleme nicht mehr.

Zur AIO-Kühlung: Die Kraken X40/X60 ist deutlich lauter als die Corsair H90. Die H90 ist auch billiger. Das gesparte Geld kannst du in einen leisen und guten Lüfter investieren, denn die mitgelieferten Modelle sind Müll.
Außerdem brauchst du kein Mainboard für 180€.

Ich habe dir ja hier einen Vorschlag gemacht: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-428635 - Da kommst du auf 1777,77 Euro

Zusätzlich würdest du noch dieses Set benötigen: http://www.hardware4players.de/Arctic-Cooling-Set-VR-005 und eine gute Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok kannst du mir einen guten luftkühler empfehlen? kann auch soviel wie ne wakü kosten


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 ist gut, ist aber etwas kompliziert anzubringen, der Alpenföhn K2 ist gut und der Macho Hr-02 ist auch gut.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok danke! und welches modell der r9 290 ist das leiseste?oder doch die 290x?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Am leisesten ist die Sapphire Vapor X. Die kostet 400€.

Ich würde aber für 420€ diese Kombi nehmen:


> 1 x XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290A-EDFD)
> 1 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm
> 1 x Corsair Hydro Series  H90 (CW-9060013-WW)
> 1 x NZXT Kraken G10 rot (RL-KRG10-R1) (gibt es auch in Schwarz und Weiß)
> ...



Die von XFX gibt es gerade bei Alternate sehr billig. Da bekommst du auch 6 Spiele gratis (3 pro Karte). Jedoch ist der Kühler der Karte relativ laut und sollte ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ans rumbasteln an der grafikkarte würde ich mich aber nicht wagen


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Es ist aber einfacher, als den Bequet Dark Rock Pro 3 anzuschrauben, außerdem bleibt die Garantie erhalten: FAQ

Die Installation ist nicht besonders schwer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULzPeoGWJ2A

Außerdem steht alles in der Bedienungsanleitung ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

aber wenn ich eine wakü an der graka hab wird die leistung doch nicht höher und ne r9 290x vapor tri oc ist doch zb viel höher getaktet als wenn ich zb eine xfx ohne kühler kauf


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

WaKü an der GPU lohnt nur wenn du weiter übertakten willst als mit dem Luftkühler möglich ist.


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



> aber wenn ich eine wakü an der graka hab wird die leistung doch nicht höher und ne r9 290x vapor tri oc ist doch zb viel höher getaktet als wenn ich zb eine xfx ohne kühler kauf



Du hast folgende Vorteile:
-die karte bleibt deutlich kühler (max 50°C) statt 80-90°C
-die Lautstärke ist deutlich geringer (bei 2 Karten)
-weniger Lüfter (Grafikkarte UND Gehäuse)
-bessere Performance durch übertakten
-weniger Platzverbrauch
-sieht optisch besser aus (da verschiedene Farben erhältlich)
-eventuell längere Lebensdauer der Grafikkarte (durch die gute Kühlung)

Beispiel: Wenn du 2 Vapor X nehmen würdest, wären das schon 6 Lüfter auf den Grafikkarten. Dazu noch 3 in der Front beim H440. Das wären insgesamt 9 Lüfter.
Mit der XFX + Wakü hättest du 2 kleine Lüfter auf den Grafikkarten, die nicht besonders schnell drehen Müssen, da nur der VRAM und VRM gekühlt werden. Und 2 große 140mm Lüfter an der Front, die bis 900RPM schon im freien unhörbar sind (das Gehäuse ist ja noch gedämmt).

Die 290x lohnt sich derzeit nicht, da du erst ab 440€ Karten bekommst, wo du die Garantie durch den Kühlertausch nicht verlierst.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok ihr habt mich überzeugt  aber jetzt ist die frage 290 oder 290x?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich wäre für die R9 290. Da ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis besser.
Da man den Kühler eh abschraubt, würde ich das Angebot von Alternate nehmen. Da bekommst du 2 Karten inklusive 6 Spiele für nur 598€.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

das stimmt aber das geld für eine 290x ist da und sie shader kann man ja nicht erhöhen weswegen ich die 290x bevorzugen würde.


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Du würdest dann aber insgesamt 260€ mehr bezahlen für gerade mal 10FPS. Das ist dann doch etwas übertrieben.

Hier wäre mal ein Test dazu: GeForce GTX 780 Ti SLI vs. Radeon R9 290(X) CF - ComputerBase


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ne 290x kostet doch nur so 150 mehr?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Willst du jetzt nicht mehr Crossfire? Dann kannst du auch einfach eine normale R9 290x nehmen. AIO Kühler lohnen sich wirklich nur, wenn du 2 Karten oder mehr im PC hast. Der Aufpreis wäre ca. 130€ pro Karte. Im Budget von 2000€ wäre das zwar immer noch. Lohnen würde sich das aber kaum.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

also erstmal kauf ich nur eine graka und rüste später mal auf. 
 und was haltet ihr davon Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Die bisher beste Kompaktwasserkühlung? [Test der Woche] ? also an den g10 anschließen


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Also der Kühler passt da nicht drauf. Es sind nur diese Kühler kompatibel:
NZXT : Kraken X60, Kraken X40 
Corsair : H105, H110, H90, H75, H55 , H50 
Antec : KUHLER H2O 920V4, KUHLER H2O 620V4, KUHLER H2O 920, KUHLER H2O 620 
Thermaltake : Water 3.0 Extreme, Water 3.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Performer, Water 2.0 Extreme, Water 2.0 Pro, Water 2.0 Performer 
Zalman : LQ-320, LQ-315, LQ-310

Als Alternative zum Kraken G10 gibt es noch eine Komplettalternative von Arctic Cooling: ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid II | quiet VGA Cooler for AMD / NVIDIA | silent Cooler | wide compatibility | high heat dissipation | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC
Das wäre deutlich günstiger (mit gerade mal 67€ bei Geizhals), zusätzlich müsstest du nicht die ganzen Heatsinks einzeln kleben.

Außerdem könne man die Lautstärke auch vorhersagen, denn jemand hat die schon verbaut:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-arctic-cooling-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So9Dffa3DVc


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok aber ich denke die selbstgebaute Variante ist effizienter. welcher von den kompatiblen kühlern ist der beste also leistungsstark und leise?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> ok aber ich denke die selbstgebaute Variante ist effizienter. welcher von den kompatiblen Kühlern ist der beste also leistungsstark und leise?


 
Der "Beste" wäre der H110. Der ist aber schon etwas zu Groß für die Karte. Eine 2. Karte würde auch nicht ins Gehäuse passen, weil kein Platz für einen 2. Radiator da wäre.
Ich glaube aber, dass du mit dem ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid II besser wegkommen würdest, da du noch nie einen alternativen Kühler auf eine Grafikkarte gebaut hast. Beim Hybrid II ist nämlich alles mitgeliefert was du benötigst und wird auch im Handbuch ausführlich mit Bildern erklärt. Beim Kraken G10 musst du selber schauen, wie du du die Sachen anbringst, da es keine genaue Anleitung gibt.
Ich würde das so machen: Bei der 1. Karte nimmst du die Lösung von Arctic Cooling und bei der 2. Karte den Kraken G10. Wenn die 1. Karte oben ist und die 2. Karte unten würde das sogar ziemlich gut aussehen ,weil du beim Hybrid II nicht wie beim NZXT G10 auf das nackte PCB schaust, sondern auf den Kühlkörper.

Der Leistungsunterschied der 3 Varianten (120mm, 140mm und 240mm) liegt bei 2-7°C. Da würde ich einfach die günstigste Variante nehmen.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok danke, aber verliert man beim übertakten nicht die garantie? das wär nähmlich blöd dann würde ich doch lieber ne 290x vapor tri oc nehmem


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> ok danke, aber verliert man beim übertakten nicht die garantie? das wär nämlich blöd dann würde ich doch lieber ne 290x vapor tri oc nehmem


 
Laut der XFX Website ist das nicht der Fall:



> *Does water-cooling or installing a third party cooling solution on my video card void the warranty?*
> Installing third party cooling solutions does not void warranty on our products. Just be sure to keep the original cooling solution as it will have to be on the card if it is ever sent in for RMA. Products returned to XFX must be fully assembled with the original thermal solution (heatsink, fansink, etc) that was installed at the time of purchase.
> 
> XFX graphics card were designed to perform optimally with our manufacturers thermal solutions, however you may feel the need to push your performance higher than what we have designed it for, so we can only gurantee the performance and quality of the product as it was originally intended so you should keep in mind that over clocking your graphics card and the use of water cooling solutions is at your own risk and that damage to the card via improper use such as unregulated power overages will not be covered. Any physical damage such as burn marks or damaged PCB will void ALL warranties.
> ...





> *Does overclocking void my warranty?*
> Overclocking our products does not void the warranty as long as there is no physical damage to the product or missing components. However XFX Support will not be able to assist you in overclocking the product.
> 
> Please remember, other product warranties maybe voided by overclocking other products in the computer, such as your processor.
> ...


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

wie sieht das bei powercolor aus? sonst nehme uch die4096MB XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation Edition Aktiv PCIe oder diehttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/4096MB-XFX-Radeon-R9-290X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_935870.html  und übertakte sie schön


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Bei XFX, Zotac und EVGA darfst du beides machen. Bei Asus darfst du den Kühler abmontieren. Bei allen anderen Herstellern ist alles verboten.

Ich habe mal bei Powercolor angefragt, was mit der Garantie passiert, da nirgendwo etwas darüber steht. Bei XFX bist du aber auf der sichereren Seite. Ich würde die mit dem Referenzdesign nehmen.

Edit MSI erlaubt den Tausch auch: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-...fikkarten-mit-Wasserkuehlung-FX-9590-1075823/


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - Schlussworte (Seite 6) - HT4U.net nach diesem artikel wär ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich das machen soll


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich finde das ist jetzt etwas Panikmache und eher für normale Wasserkühlungen gedacht. Du musst natürlich vor dem Umbau erst einmal die Karte ausprobieren, ob die überhaupt funktioniert. Außerdem musst du den Umbau auch auf einer geeigneten Oberfläche durchführen und nicht auf dem Tisch herumschleifen. Das Problem mit manchen Kühlern ist, dass das PCB durch den schweren Kühlkörper verbogen und dadurch beschädigt wird. Arctic Cooling bringt da extra eine Halterung mit. Nach der Installation musst du natürlich auch die Temperaturen überprüfen. Das kannst du mit gpu-z machen, wärend du furmark, crysis 3, etc laufen lässt.

So baust du den Kühler ab: http://youtu.be/rZwz0sa6nCs?t=3m58s

Wenn du keine Gewalt anwendest und die Sachen vorsichtig behandelst, wird da schon nichts passieren. Wie gesagt solltest du unbedingt die Karte vorher testen, ob sie überhaupt funktioniert. Als Unterlage kannst du die Füllung der Box nehmen.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok warum soll ich jetuz nicht den nzxt nehmen?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Natürlich kannst du das NZXT G10 nehmen. Jedoch ist die Installation komplizierter und der Preis ist höher, außerdem ist nicht alles komplett Dokumentiert.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok ist er denn besser?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Der Arctic Cooling HYBRID II ist genauso gut. Die Karte wird halt ein paar Grad wärmer (2-3°C), was man aber ignorieren kann.

Sollten einzelne Komponenten der Karte mit dem Hybrid 2 oder G10 zu heiß werden, kannst du die Heatsinks aus diesem Set anbringen: http://www.hardware4players.de/Arctic-Cooling-Set-VR-005.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok würde das alles auch in ein nzxt phantom 630 passen?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> ok würde das alles auch in ein nzxt phantom 630 passen?


 
Auf jeden Fall! Das würde auch in ein Phantom 410 passen.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

danke! meinst du wenn ich die zweite karte hab das die auch 4k packen würden?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> danke! meinst du wenn ich die zweite karte hab das die auch 4k packen würden?


 
Nein. Für 4K Spiele benötigt man 4 R9 290. 2 R9 290 reichen für 2K mit mehreren Monitoren. Eine R9 290 reicht für FullHD mit mehreren Monitoren, oder ein Monitor in 2K.

Hier wären nochmal die Benchmarks: http://www.computerbase.de/2013-12/geforce-gtx-780-ti-sli-vs-radeon-r9-290-x-cf/

In manchen Spielen ist 4K aber in Hohen Einstellungen mit 2 Karten möglich.

In 2K sehen die Spiele aber schon gut genug aus. Ich würde jetzt auf 2K setzten und warten bis die nächste Generation erscheint, die 4K locker packt. Das wird wol nicht vor 2015-2016 passieren.

So könntest du das jetzt bestellen:
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Kingston HyperX FURY rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL10 (HX318C10FRK2/16)
1 x MSI R9 290X 4GD5, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V803-841R)
1 x ASUS Z97-A (90MB0ID0-M0EAY0)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x NZXT Phantom 410 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-G1)
1 x Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - 120 (DCACO-V860001-GB)
1 x Enermax Revolution87+  850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G)

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-428747

Das 850W Netzteil kannst du gegen ein 550W Netzteil austauschen, wenn du doch keine 2. Grafikkarte in der Zukunft kaufen möchtest. Das Mainboard kannst du natürlich auch tauschen, wenn du lieber MSI, Gigabyte oder Asrock möchtest.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok meine aktuelle konfiguartion sieht so aus:


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



Spoiler



- Die Festplatte ist etwas laut. Für 10€ mehr bekommst du eine leise: http://geizhals.de/hgst-travelstar-7k1000-1tb-hts721010a9e630-0j22423-a908803.html

- Die SSD ist zu teuer. Nimm da lieber die M500 mit 240gb für 20€ weniger

- Wozu der PCIE X1 Adapter?
- Wozu der Zalman Lüfter?

- Die Nepton 280L ist komplett überdimensioniert und auch nicht besonders leise (und ist auch nicht mit dem G10 kompatibel)
- Die Powercolor R9 290x verliert die Garantie nach Kühlertausch nimm da lieber die von MSI

Für den G10 fehlen noch:
-Heatsinks für VRM und VRAM
-Kleber (für die Heatsinks)
-eventuell noch ne Backplate, damit das PCB sich nicht verbiegt


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ich hab doch runtergeschriebem das das da totaler quatsch ust was ich da hingeschrieben hab


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

achso entschuldingung


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

geht bei msi die garanti auch nicht weg?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Bei MSI bleibt die Garantie bei Kühlertausch und OC erhalten.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok dann nehm ich die


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

kannst dur mir verlinken was ich jetzt noch brauch?


----------



## Legacyy (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Der Dark Rock ist echt bescheiden für die Montage.
Da würde ich lieber das aktuelle Spitzenmodell empfehlen:
Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Außerdem sind 16GB rausgeschmissenes Geld. Mehr als 8GB wirste nie brauchen:
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok danke! ram sind wenm ich brauch ja auch leicht aufzurüsten


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

es wird dann so sein: i7 4790k,Cryorig r1 ultimate das arctic cooli g set und was auf dem bild zu sehen ist


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Der AIO Kühler fehlt.

Da fehlen noch die VRM und VRAM Heatsinks. Da könntest du die nehmen:
Arctic Cooling Set VR005

Ob da der Kleber mitgeliefert wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Und eventuell noch ne Backplate, damit das PCB sich nicht verbiegt.

Ich würde aber immer noch den Arctic Cooling HYBRID II nehmen, weil man da nichts kleben muss.

Wozu der 92mm Lüfter?


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

der lüfter ist für das g10


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Da ist doch schon einer eingebaut.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

der arctic cooli g hybrid soll aber ziemlich schlecht verarbeitet sein und sieht meiner meinung nach auch so aus


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

NZXT G10 GPU Adapter für KRAKEN - schwarz - Hardware, sieht hier nicht so aus


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich empfehle auch nicht den arctic cooling hybrid, sondern den arctic coolig hybrid *2*. Das sind 2 *komplett andere* Kühler.

Das ist der, den ich empfehle: http://www.arctic.ac/us_de/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html

Das ist der alte von dem es viele (teils negative) Tests gibt: http://www.arctic.ac/us_de/accelero-hybrid.html

Klick mal bei Mindfactory auf "Artikelinfos drucken". Da steht dann in der Beshreibung, dass ein Lüfter mitgeliefert wird. Außerdem steht das auf der Website.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

okay ich hab aber gelesen das man wegen der backblate keine sli brücke anbringen kann


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Bei den R9 290(x) gibt es doch überhaupt keine Crossfire brücken mehr:
http://www.tomshardware.de/radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-gpu-review-test,testberichte-241413-2.html


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

achso das wusste ich nicht dann ist ja gut


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

achso eine frage noch lohnt sich der aufpreis von 290 zu 290x weil eben hab ich ein bemchmark test gesehn wo die x nur 1fps mehr hatte


----------



## Legacyy (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Die 290X ist nur 4% schneller, als die 290. Das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Du bekommst eine R9 290 derzeit für 285€. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Aufpreis von 150€ lohnt.

Bei dem Preis würde ich direkt 2 nehmen


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok xD


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

eine frage noch warum sind die referenzdesigns teilweise teuerer als custummodelle?


----------



## thesimon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Weil die custom Modelle mehr gekauft werden und d.h. in größeren Mengen billig gekauft werden können.


----------



## bellaa (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok welches ist das billigste refernzdesign ohne garantieverlust?


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich das analysiere gibts da nur zwei Punkte, die wirklich zutreffen könnten: 
-Geringe Nachfrage (was ansich dagegen sprechen würde) und dadruch nur geringe Stückzahlen (Einkaufspreise der Komponenten höher, Produktion nicht ausgelastet...)
-Bei manchen Customdesigns könnten Billigkomponenten verwendet werden


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Es gibt keine R9 290 im Referenzdesign mehr (nur ein paar sehr teuer). Ausnahme ist da die MSI R9 290x für 409€.

An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt 1-2 XFX R9 290 DD für je 285€ mit dem Gutschein kaufen und nachschauen, ob die Karte das Standard PCB hat.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kannst du die Karten ja kostenlos zurückschicken. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

XFX Radeon R9 290 Core Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-290A-ENFC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland was ist mit der?


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Die hat mal 330€ gekostet. Die gibt es doch gar nicht mehr für den Preis.

Ich würde es mit der probieren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...menstellung/335072-r9-290-fuer-nur-285-a.html


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

doch bei playit


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Da kostet sie aber 360€. Die XFX DD kostet 285€.


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ja aber wenn sie von den steuern abgesetzt wird (vater ist firmenbesitzer und brauch neuen pc ) kostet sie u gefähr genausoviel und ich muss nicht nochmehr rumschrauben


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Warum mehr rumschrauben? Da musst du vielleicht 2 Schrauben mehr abnehmen.


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok und wenns nicht passt?


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Dann kannst du die kostenlos zurückschicken. Es kommt ja nur darauf an, dass die schrauben am richtigen Platz sind und das sollte bei der Karte auch so sein. Da musst du nur die Rückseite mit einem Bild vom Referenzdesign vergleichen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Mai 2014)

Laut Coolingconfigurator ists das Ref-PCB 

Bevor du aber nen Kraken G10 kaufst, schau dir mal den Raijintek Morpheus an. Kostet mit 2 guten Lüftern (EKL Wing Boost 2 z.B.) keine 70€. Ist um einiges leiser als ne AIO und kühlt nur minimal schlechter


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Es geht ja nicht mehr um den Kraken G10, sondern um die Arctic Cooling HYBRID II für 69€.

Mit 0.3 Sone ist die auch nicht laut.


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

hat schon jemand auf die xfx einen g10 raufgebaut?


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich glaube kaum, weil es die noch nicht so lange gibt. Es gibt ziemlich viele auf Youtube, die die Karte auf das Referenzdesign bauen.
Das die XFX aber das Referenz-PCB hat, wird es keinen Unterschied geben.

Jedoch würde ich nicht mehr die g10 nehmen, sondern die Hybrid 2 oder den Vorschlag von pc-nutzer. Bei der Hybrid 2 musst du nichts verkleben und alles ist mitgeliefert.


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

was muss man den verkleben in den zusammenbauvideos wird doch nichts geklebt


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Die Heatsinks, die du beim G10 extra kaufen solltest. Das wird in fast jedem Test empfohlen. Wenn du das nicht machst, werden die VRMs 90°C heiß, was sich nicht positiv auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt. Bei Arctic Cooling Hybrid wird die Wärme über die Backplate abgeleitet und erreicht normalerweise Temperaturen bis zu 60°C bei den VRMs, was völlig in Ordnung ist. Da beim Phantonm seitlich auch noch ein Lüfter ist, sollten die Temperaturen auch noch besser ausfallen.


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ich wollte das phantom ohne kühler also mit fenster  und wo muss man die heatpipes ankleben?


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> ich wollte das phantom ohne kühler also mit fenster  und wo muss man die heatpipes ankleben?


 
Dort: [Montageanleitung] ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme III (auf AMD Radeon R9 290) - YouTube


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

die vrm's werden beim g10 doch vom lüfter gekühlte? sonst könnte man den doch gegen einen starken am besten den stärksten 92mm lüftee austausche und dann das phantom mit grafikkartenlüfter nehmen dann müssten die doch auch kühler werden oder?


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



> die vrm's werden beim g10 doch vom lüfter gekühlt



Nein. Nur der rechte Teil wird gekühlt, der linke Teil nicht.


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich fasse dir nochmal beide Varianten zusammen:

Variante 1: ARCTIC Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - 67€

Variante 2: NZXT G10 - 35€
                Crsair H90 - 75€
                Noctua NF-A14 PWM - 20€
                Arctic Cooling Set VR005 - 4€


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ich glaube da muss ein 92mm lüfter ran


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

DER IST MITGELIEFERT!!!

Siehe hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-GPU-Adapter-fuer-NZXT-KRAKEN-rot::25250.html


----------



## bellaa (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ich weiß aber warum hast du einen 14 mm lüfter dazugepackt?und was für vrm kühler soll ich kaufen? und welche kleber soll ich verwenden?


----------



## thesimon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Na für die H90. Das ist ein 140mm Kühler, weil der mitgelieferte laut ist. Kleber ist bei dem VR005 Set schon dabei.


----------



## bellaa (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok ist der kleber löslich?


----------



## thesimon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Du musst die Heatsinks abdrehen und zur Not mit Kältespray behandeln.

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass du so ein Problem bekommst, da das Set EOL ist und der Kleber eventuell einfach nicht mehr hält.


----------



## bellaa (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

also kanns sein das es von alleine kaputt geht?


----------



## thesimon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Was soll denn da kaputt gehen? Dir fällt vielleicht ein Heatsink ab, wenn du den Kleber nicht lange genug trocknen lässt.


----------



## bellaa (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok


----------



## bellaa (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

kann ich auch wärmeleitpads benutzen?


----------



## thesimon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Die kleben doch nicht.


----------



## bellaa (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

in einem video hat jemand welche gehabt die kleben und damit hat er die vrm kühler und die kühler für spannungs wandler oder irgendwas anderes  befestigt http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gaddcsrOVEk


----------



## thesimon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Musst du ausprobieren, ob die halten.


----------



## bellaa (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



thesimon schrieb:


> Die kleben doch nicht.


 Akasa AK TT12-80 - Selbstklebende Wärmeleitfolie für: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## thesimon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich kann dir aber nicht versichern, dass die auch gut genug kleben.


----------



## Thaiminater (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Nimm doch die Konfi von jkox oder Rosi


----------



## jkox11 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

^^ Wollte ich auch irgendwann schreiben... 
So wie der TE hier gar keine Ahnung mit bescheidenen AiO Wakü (die sowieso nicht so doll sind ) hat, wäre er viel schneller mit einer normaler Luftkühlung fertig, die sogar leiser und besser ist als die AiO. 

Du hast leider schon 12 Seiten Posts vollgeschrieben wie du damit klarkommen willst, ich glaube es würde dir etwas erleichtern wenn du eine andere Konfi nehmen würdest


----------



## thesimon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



> leiser und besser ist als die AiO



Was gelogen ist

50°C und 80°C sind ein großer Unterschied. Und 0.3 Sone sind auch nicht besonders laut, da kann der Luftkühler nicht mithalten.

Ich weiß auch nicht, was hier das große Problem ist. Man macht da den Wärmeleitkleber drauf und wartet ne Nacht.


----------



## jkox11 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

AiO Waküs sind Schrott, die empfehlt ausser dir keiner hier....


----------



## thesimon (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...eseitigen-aio-wasserkuehlung-cpu-und-gpu.html


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Den Thread kennen wir alle.
Kompakte Wasserkühler sind unter Last nun mal laut. Das ist technisch bedingt.
Die sind erst leise wenn man andere Lüfter einbaut was aber auch Leistung kostet.
Und weil die Lüfter getauscht werden müssen um die leise zu kriegen steigen die Kosten.


----------



## thesimon (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Wenn man das Geld hat.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Kann man es auch verbrennen


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



thesimon schrieb:


> Wenn man das Geld hat.



Muss man das trotzdem nicht einfach wegwerfen denn das Geld ist ja nicht einfach so aufs Konto geflogen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



thesimon schrieb:


> Wenn man das Geld hat.



Dann sollte man es auch aus dem Fenster werfen


----------



## bellaa (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ob ich jetzt 20€ mehr oder weniger für neue lüfter ausgebe ist mir egal.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

20Euro und keine Ahnung wie es eigentlich geht anstatt einfach in eine gute und billigere Luftkühlung zu investieren


----------



## bellaa (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ich weiß jetzt wies geht?!


----------



## jkox11 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Nach 13 Seiten Posts hoff ich es ja


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt wies geht?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bellaa (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Nach 13 Seiten Posts hoff ich es ja


 
es ging nicht 13 Seiten darum wie ich den kühler anbaue sondern wie ich den pc zusammenstellen soll! Natürlich ging es auch oft darum wie ich ihn anbau aber ich will halt alles richtig machen anstatt ne 300-400€ graka kaputt zu machen


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

wie hoch wären die kosten für ne richtige wakü? gekühlt werden soll mit der dann der prozessor und die beiden grakas


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Wenn du CPU und GPUs in den Kreislauf haben willst musst du mit 500€ rechnen.


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok danke! ich kenn kich damit nicht so aus kannst du mir was zusammenstellen?


----------



## Valdasaar (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du CPU und GPUs in den Kreislauf haben willst musst du mit 500€ rechnen.


 

Für CPU und zwei Grakas wirds mit 500 Euro ein bisschen knapp wenns was ordentliches sein soll


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

könntes du was ordentliches zusammenstellen?


----------



## Valdasaar (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> könntes du was ordentliches zusammenstellen?



Da fragst du am besten *pc-nutzer* er kennt sich da recht gut aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> könntes du was ordentliches zusammenstellen?


 
Welches Case und welche Grakas sinds denn geworden?


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

gekauft hab ich noch nicht aber es sollen 2 r9 290x werden und gehäuse weiß ich nicht da es ja auch gut für wakü geeignet sein sollte


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Hahaaaa, fette Gehäuse gefragt ? 

Produktvergleich Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster - Corsair Obsidian Series 900D mit Sichtfenster
Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 anthrazit mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 weiß mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt
Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster

Wenn Du die Grakas auch unter Wasser setzt, nimm eine günstige : PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Das fetteste kommt aus Amerika: MAGNUM STH10 - CaseLabs Store 

Hier mal ne Wakü für´s Primo: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Nix da, das TX10-D mit Pedestal : CaseLabs Merlin Preview Photo and Video Shoot 

Da kann man dann direkt mit seiner Schrankwand einziehen


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ich werde das phanteks primo nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Das ist auch völlig geil


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das ist auch völlig geil


Aber ein wenig kleiner als die Schrankwand


----------



## Valdasaar (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das fetteste kommt aus Amerika: MAGNUM STH10 - CaseLabs Store


 
Wenns nur nicht so teuer wäre....


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Roaigatton bei den referenz modellen wäre der aufpreis nur 40€ pro karte

meine konfi: 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)\
1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)\
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)\
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)\
2 x MSI R9 290 4GD5, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V803-842R)\
1 x ASUS Z97-A (90MB0ID0-M0EAY0)\
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)\
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)\
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203)}


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Joa, eben.

Klar, für Wakü nimmt man eigentlich ein günstiges Modell im Referenzdesign, die sind aber imho zu teuer.
Da nimmt man besser eins mit Custom-Kühlung.

Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob die PCBs der Custom-Modelle auch die korrekten Bohrungen für eine Wakü-Plate haben.


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

deswegen nehme ich um auf nummer sicher zu gehen ne referenzkarte


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Bevor Du eine teure Referenzkarte nimmst (oder 2), frag mal diesen Kumpel : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/90103-der-pc-nutzer.html

Der hat Plan  

Ich schreib den mal an


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok danke! meinst du der rechner schafft skyrim, cod und assasins creed in 4k?


----------



## Valdasaar (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bevor Du eine teure Referenzkarte nimmst (oder 2), frag mal diesen Kumpel : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/90103-der-pc-nutzer.html
> 
> Der hat Plan
> 
> Ich schreib den mal an




Er wird wahrscheinlich sagen nimm diese hier 

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

@ Valdasaar

Die habe ich schon empfohlen 

@ Bellaa

Ich denke ja, aber am besten fragst Du mal unseren Spezi "Dirty Bertie" 

Bertb

Soweit ich weiss, zockt der über 4K und findet das auch ziemlich gut 
Der hat definitiv Erfahrung damit, schreib den mal an


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



Valdasaar schrieb:


> Er wird wahrscheinlich sagen nimm diese hier
> 
> PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

wie ist das bei powecolor mit der garantie? bei msi darf man ja den kühler wecheln und übertakten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Solange du das PCB nicht schrottest, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Ne Garantie dafür gibts aber nicht


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

okay  kann ich auch diesen schlauch verwenden?Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59205 
ist doch der gleiche nur in blau oder? ich möchte nämlich ein bisschen farbe mit reinbringen sonst ist ja alles nur schwarz


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ja, den kannste nehmen


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

super!  ist der pc auch zukunftssicher? so 3 jahre sollte er schon halten.
und ist der https://geizhals.de/philips-288p6ljeb-288p6ljeb-00-a1107888.html ein guter monitor?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> super!  ist der pc auch zukunftssicher? so 3 jahre sollte er schon halten.



Zukunftssicher ist so ne Sache...aber ich denke, 3 Jahre hält der schon



> und ist der https://geizhals.de/philips-288p6ljeb-288p6ljeb-00-a1107888.html ein guter monitor?


 
TN Panel, nicht so toll. Ansonsten sieht er ganz gut aus


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Kleinere Sachen können natürlich aufgerüstet werden aber ich will nicht gleich nächstes Jahr neue gpu und cpu kaufen müssen.

Gibts auch 4k monitore ohne Tn Panel?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> Gibts auch 4k monitore ohne Tn Panel?


 
Leider nicht


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

schade... aber egal hauptsache 4k mit 60hertz und wenig reaktionszeit


----------



## Min1reb3l (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Leider nicht


 
Na ja, geben schon , aber noch nicht zu bezahlbaren Preisen bzw. nur mit relativ kleinen Bildschirmdiagonalen. Siehe hier: LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: ab 3840x2160, Panel: IPS (glare)/IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der 34 Zöller mit dem 21:9 Format ist vielleicht auch eine Lösung, aber meiner Meinung nach auch noch zu teuer und zudem bei den meisten Shops noch nicht verfügbar: LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

naja der für 700 geht ja noch meinst du der ist im September billiger?


----------



## Min1reb3l (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Der ist dann aber auch bloß 24 Zoll groß. 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir noch einmal den Qnix anschauen, den Rosigatton schon auf der ersten Threadseite erwähnt hat

Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay

Der hat zwar kein 4k, dafür aber immerhin 2k, 27 zoll und das zu einem unschlagbaren Preis .


----------



## bellaa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

der preis ist heiß  abe ich hätte schon gerne 4k


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> der preis ist heiß  abe ich hätte schon gerne 4k


Das ist mMn noch zu unausgereift.

Deine Hardware wird damit auch Probleme auf Ultra bekommen...

Nimm einfach den WQHD Moni probier auch mal 4 K aus und wenn du Lust hast und 4K billiger ist verkaufst du den...

Sparst dir dabei sicher Geld


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich hab mal mit bertb geredet und die meisten Spiele laufen flüssig bis auf paar Einzelfälle die ich eh nicht spielen möchte.
und wenn ein spiel nicht gut läuft kann ich doch immer noch auf 1080p stellen


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich denke trotzdem das du konstant die 60 Fps in Oberklasse Titeln mit hohen Einstellungen nicht erreichen wirst.

Trotzdem viel spaß


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ich weiß aber wie schon gesagt ich kann die grafik ja immernoch runterstellen


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Als gehäuse würde ich lieber ein Corsair 900D nehmen. würde die wakü da die gleiche bleiben?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ja, würde gleich bleiben. Allerdings würde ich dann nen Röhren AGB nehmen, da im 900D ein 5,25" AGB mMn grauenvoll aussieht


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok danke! kannst du mir ein gutes röhren agb empfehlen? und ist das 900d auch besser als das primo? wenn ich soviel für ein gehäuse ausgebe möchte ich auch was gutes haben.
könntest du mir vielleicht ne wakü zusammenstellen das es wie auf dem bild aussieht?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> ok danke! kannst du mir ein gutes röhren agb empfehlen?



Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT 45222



> und ist das 900d auch besser als das primo? wenn ich soviel für ein gehäuse ausgebe möchte ich auch was gutes haben


 
Sind beides super Gehäuse. Ich persönlich würde das Primo bevorzugen, da es weniger kostet und besser ausssieht. Letzten endes ist es deine Entscheidung


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Mir gefällt das schlichtgehaltene Design des 900D.
Kannst du noch mal einen blick auf meinen oberen Beitrag werfen?


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT 45222
> 
> 
> 
> Sind beides super Gehäuse. Ich persönlich würde das Primo bevorzugen, da es weniger kostet und besser ausssieht. Letzten endes ist es deine Entscheidung


Findest du so ne WaKü schön?  Der alles mit Anschlüssen überbrückt und die Wege so kurz wie möglich gehalten. Nebenbei sind das die teuren schwarz vernickelten Anschlüsse...wird teuer.

Die Lüfter sind zwar recht schön aber laut bzw stark.


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Ich finde es schön ich mag's nicht so gerne wenn die Schläuche da irgendwie durchs Gehäuse gehen so wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## eXquisite (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



> aber laut


Des ist Bullshit, bin einer von denen die die HDD abklemmen beim YT Videos schauen, die SPs stören mich da eher weniger, bei mir werkelt aber auch alles auf 800RPM.

Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> Ich finde es schön ich mag's nicht so gerne wenn die Schläuche da irgendwie durchs Gehäuse gehen so wie auf dem Bild.



Das ist ja uralt und übetrieben

So kann man es auch machen und ist deutlich billiger!
http://tmz-media.com/images/reviews/phanteks/enthoo_primo/phanteks_enthoo_primo_full_tower_case_review55.jpg



eXquisite schrieb:


> Des ist Bullshit, bin einer von denen die die HDD abklemmen beim YT Videos schauen, die SPs stören mich da eher weniger, bei mir werkelt aber auch alles auf 800RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



Wie leise hörst du bitte YT Videos und läuft deine HDD dauernd auf Vollast?


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zmn2Ogytqxo So wie hier finde ich es auch gut. Ich hätte gerne aber das Agb beleuchtet und die Flüssigkeit rot. Die schläuchse sollte auch Rot sein und die anschlüsse Schwarz


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> Kannst du noch mal einen blick auf meinen oberen Beitrag werfen?


 
Sieht schick aus, ist aber sehr teuer. Ne Wakü dazu kann ich dir leider nicht machen, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie viele Anschlüsse benötigt werden


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zmn2Ogytqxo So wie hier finde ich es auch gut. Ich hätte gerne aber das Agb beleuchtet und die Flüssigkeit rot. Die schläuchse sollte auch Rot sein und die anschlüsse Schwarz


 
Der hat so Partikel im Wasser.

Sieht zwar aus wie frisch gepresster Orangensaft(cool) aber verstopft die Pumpe sicher auf die Dauer.


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok dann werde ich rote led's einbauen damit das wasser rot aussieht 
hat irgendjemand nen vorschlag für ne wakü im 900D?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand nen vorschlag für ne wakü im 900D?


 
Klar  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter + 8x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php + 8x Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 120x120x25mm 1100 U/min 
Passt das so?


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter + 8x Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 120x120x25mm 1100 U/min
> Passt das so?


 
Da ist nix drin.
Du musst ihn speichern


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter gehts jetzt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Jetzt gehts. Die Corsair Lüfter sind aber nicht so gut wie die Blacksilent PL-2 und auch noch teurer


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

aber sehen gut aus


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

as haltet ihr davon led Lüfter an die Radiatoren anzuschließen?


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> as haltet ihr davon led Lüfter an die Radiatoren anzuschließen?


Doppelpost

kannst ruhig machen sind halt erfahrungsgemäß nicht so gut wie welche ohne.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> as haltet ihr davon led Lüfter an die Radiatoren anzuschließen?


 
Sieht nett aus, kostet aber auch mehr und die Auswahl ist sehr begrenzt. Der mMn beste wäre der T.B Apollish


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, kostet aber auch mehr und die Auswahl ist sehr begrenzt. Der mMn beste wäre der T.B Apollish


Hatte ich auch, sehr schön aber ein bissl schwach au der Brust.


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

https://geizhals.de/corsair-air-series-af120-led-red-quiet-edition-co-9050016-rled-a1014959.html diehier?


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> https://geizhals.de/corsair-air-series-af120-led-red-quiet-edition-co-9050016-rled-a1014959.html diehier?


Kein DRUCK da...


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-jetflo-120-rot-r4-jfdp-20pr-r1-a963470.html hat der genug druck?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Zu schnell und viel zu laut 

https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf...034_EKL~357_1500~358_20~355_120~359_90#xf_top


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-jetflo-120-rot-r4-jfdp-20pr-r1-a963470.html hat der genug druck?


der druck ist gut aber wenn schon der Hersteller 36DB hinschreibt dann hast höchstwarscheinlich einen Hörschaden bei 2000RPM.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Enermax T.B.Vegas Quad 120mm (UCTVQ12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bauen genug Druck auf und verursachen keinen Hörschaden


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

kann man die farbe bei dem aussuchen oder ist der bunt?


----------



## skyhigh5 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*



bellaa schrieb:


> kann man die farbe bei dem aussuchen oder ist der bunt?


 
Der ist bunt.


----------



## bellaa (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Gibts den auch in Rot?
Hat der sonst genug Druck? http://geizhals.de/aerocool-dead-silence-red-edition-120mm-en51578-a1058867.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

bellaa schrieb:


> Gibts den auch in Rot?



Die Farbe ist soweit ich weiß einstellbar


----------



## bellaa (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

ok super


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc~2000€*

Du kannst 7 verschiedene Modes einstellen : ENERMAX.CO.UK - T.B.Vegas

Den plöden Anhang kriege ich iwie nicht mehr gelöscht


----------

